# [H] Blackrock <I per aspera ad astra I> sucht Dich!



## Merander (7. Juni 2012)

Mit Euch möchten wir zu den Sternen gelangen, wie unser Name schon aussagt  

Wir haben uns vor drei Monaten gegründet, sind daher noch relativ frisch, nun gut 100 Mitglieder und ein bunter, verrückter Haufen 

Leider mussten wir "damals" als Frischlinge auf Blackrock die Erfahrung machen, dass es hier einige große, unpersönliche Level-/Massen-Gilden gibt. Sowas woll(t)en wir aber nicht! Daher haben wir eine eigene Gilde gegründet!

Wir sind weder Hardcore-Zocker, noch wollen wir nur mal eben fix leveln. Wir möchten es gemeinsam anpacken! 
Du bist kein Hardcore-Zocker, würdest gerne normal spielen, Dir fehlt aber das Equip/Dir sind die Hardcore-Zocker zu heftig/sie nehmen Dich nicht mit?! Dann bist Du bei uns richtig. Wir spielen zum Spaß. Ich selbst bin auch relativ neu im PVP und kann diese Saison gar nicht mehr mithalten (will ich auch gar nicht, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich nicht gerne mehr PVP spielen möchte! Ebenso siehts beim Raiden aus! Kein Hardcore-Clearrun nach dem anderen, sondern ein "Wir-wipen-uns-gemeinsam-mit-Spaß-durch-Run"^^) Hier suchen wir auch noch einen zuverlässigen Raidlead, der Spaß da dran hat, die Truppe zu führen  
Bisher haben wir die ersten Cata-Raids gildenintern bestritten und viele, viele Erfolgsruns.
FL und DS stehen nun auf dem Programm. Gruppentechnisch ist noch alles offen, da unser Raidlead leider aus Zeitmangel aufhören muss:/
Also, Deine Chance  Bau etwas mit auf!

Wir haben Twinks dabei, aber auch 85er. Jeder kommt auf seine Kosten!

Wenn Du Dich hier wieder findest, bewirb Dich doch bei uns!

Was erwartet Dich bei uns?

- SPASS! - denn dieser steht im Vordergrund!
- Gemeinschaft! - denn diese ist uns am Wichtigsten!
- Gildenforum/Facebookgruppe
- Niveau
- TS
- RL geht vor
- Klasse, statt Masse
- kein Zwang (außer Forenanmeldung für Raids)

Das bist DU?

- Spaßspieler
- zuverlässig
- hast eine gewisse Reife
- aktiv im Spiel, aber auch im RL anzutreffen
- hast Interesse an gemeinsamen Aktivitäten

Wenn Du Dich angesprochen fühlst, bewirb Dich doch kurz bei uns im Forum: http://per-aspera-ad-astra.forenworld.eu/viewforum.php?f=20 
in unserer Facebookgruppe: http://www.facebook.com/groups/205893389516840/ oder im Spiel bei Danniya, Andrath oder jemandem, der gerade online ist.

Erzähl uns ein wenig von Dir!

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!! 

LG


----------

